# im new to posting



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all 
I'm not new to the site but Ive only just got my head around this posting. about me I'm 20 and been ttc since i was just 17 almost 18. in sep last year i was diagnosed with endo and pcos i wasn't really aware of any of this until my consultant explained it all to me i thought my world was coming to an end when i realised i was infertile and would only conceive with help  but Ive kinda come round to it and I'm now looking on the bright side and that the tx may work and soon i maybe a mum  . i no its all my fault why we cant have kids as my DP already has a son of 7 yrs   i kind of put it all on myself at times and become guilt ridden but he is so good about it. anyway I'm having oi with menogon injections and pregynl so with a lot of luck and bms  i might be pg soon hopefully and i think thats enough about me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi, 
glad you have got your head round the posting. just thought i would wish you lots of luck.
I have 2 children from a previous marriage. my daughter was conceived quickly and i was 17 when i had her. but i ended up with PID, and in short was told i would never have children naturaly. I would have been distraught (sp?!) to be told that had i of been older let alone at that age. 2 years later i hadnt fallen PG so went to the dr who ran tests, the results came back that i wasnt producing enough hormone to fall PG and was refered to fertility specialists. a week later i was back at the drs with a +ve test! so never say never!! i am now having IUI following an ectopic in 2002. i was told i had PCOS as well! 
dont feel guilt ridden, quite often stress can hinder conception/fertility.
not been much help really,
all the very best       
corrina


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

ah hun u was a huge help good luck with tx keep in touch xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi mdevine
keep ur chin up girl and but all the blame on urself ,just b/coz ur DP has a a child to is ex doesnt mean this is ur fault u must look at it that its no-ones fault i have a daughter who is 9yrs today and my DP has a 16yr old to an ex but some time there may b a chromazone missing one to prevent u becoming PG  and 1 to prevent u from having a full turm PG which is wot im missing but to different people have different chromazone(dont know if ive spelt this rite)me and the ex were compatable but unfortunatly me and my beloved DP arnt but this doesnt mean it is the end of the rd coz it can b treated ive got a lot of other probs which stands in our way of having a full turm PG  but we carnt give up no matter how hard it is 
ive had a tearfull day today and poored out my feeling to mt DP as i normally keep it all inside till i am ready to explode but i feel better now and talking to the girls really helps us think straight
keep in touch even if u want to just have a rant we carnt always give the answers people want but we can be an ear to listen to (or in this case an eye to c the message)and the support we all need 
bubbles and babydust being sent ur way 
     

take care 
steph


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

im sorry to hear about your problems hun and you can come chat to me wheneva you like. and u keep your chin up and dont give up without a fight hun. HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your little one. i had my scan today which wasnt good i have a few eggs in right ovary non of them a good size and i have a cyst on my left one from endo so there plannig on taking it away not sure how yet though so all in all im having a rubbish week u take care now good luck with every thing


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hi martine,
its not your fault hun,its just sometimes we are faced with these situations,i hope the treatment works for you  
tons of   and   to you
big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi martine and well done for posting and joining us!!

Good luck with everything and i hope u get lots of support and advice on this site

Kate


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Martine-just wanted to say "hi" and don't blame yourself,its just one of those things that you have no control over like most of us here.  Keep smiling and try to be positive,we are all here to support you on your journey. Take care. Love Mel***


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hiya Mdevine,

Welcome to the message boards, no doubt i will see you in chat .

Love Bronte xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOO HOO

At last Martine posts!

 I can finaly blow some bubbles your way! 

Welcome to the Message boards hun 
( for those that have not yet Martine, shes been lurking in the Chat room  )

 that the OI is sucsessful for you, sending you some  & 


~Dizzi~


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

dizzie thanks doll 
im having such a hard time hun im not coping very well and have nobody to turn to. i love u all so much


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi martine 
thanks for ur support aswell , dont ever think u have nmo-one to talk to as we r always here coz  we are all addictedto the site coz  we all get more support from here  than anywhere who best to get advise from than people who have been there we may all have different probs but we all understand the pain of the waiting game we have to keep each others spirits up 
and thanks for the birthday greeting i will c u in chat soon hopefully
off to work soon so prob be on line this evening if i can get DP of the pc 
take care
steph


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Mdevine

Lovely to see you posting sweetie!!

 and welcome to the boards  

Love Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Mdevine Mdevine Mdevine Mdevine Mdevine Mdevine Mdevine Mdevine      

Welcome to the boards my likkle chat room buddy!!

Am blowing ya   again!!  

Roz xx (Ratty)


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Martine  

thought i would also introduce myself i am 27 (nearly 2 and i too was diagnosed with pcos, i have had 6 cycles of clomid but all   ttc for about 7 years now so frustrating as everyone i know seems to fall so easily   anyway not much else to say really thought i would say a quick hi as i am at work at the mo.

probably speak to you in chat as i have recently take care 

  

Tracey


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all i would just like to say ty soooooooooo much for your support i am really gratefull i wish u all the luck in the world keep in touch martine


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

ok sorry i havent been in but ive just forgot about boards lol, im a bit dissapointed as i recently got a bfn and my oi injections have been cancelled this month due to cyst and a pelvic infection, dp is there for me but everymonth i kinda look at the dissopintment in his face and think that my body has failed us yet again. anyway i hope everyone is ok sending u all my love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

